# JD 4310 fuel issue I think



## whizzer15433 (Jan 22, 2019)

June I, 2018
Today I was working on my food plots doing some bush hogging. The tractor would run strong for a while then the motor would start losing RPM,S. I would let it sit for 15 minutes and cool down some, and it would run strong again for maybe 10 min. and again start losing RPM,S. The bush hog is only 5' wide. The grass was dry and not really that big. There was no signs of the motor over heating and the grill and radiator was clean.I removed the bush hog and ran the tractor full throttle doing some other chores with no problem. Any help greatly appreciated.


1/22/19
Today we were moving some old machinery away from a barn that we are tearing down and it started acting up again, The temperature outside was 4 deg. F, So I guess the problem has noting to do with air temperature. I have replaced the fuel filter (I can find only 1). I tried running it with the fuel cap loose. Didn't help. For some reason runs out of fuel and stops. If you let it sit for awhile it will start and run strong for a short period of time. The tractor is at our small farm and only used occasionally. It is stored inside . Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your model tractor has a fuel drain back up under the tank, not too far from the fuel fitting to the hose to the filter. It is necessary to crack that fitting open about once a year to drain sludge out of the bottom of the fuel tank. Once that is complete, disconnect the fuel hose from the filter and blow back through it to dislodge any debris clogging the intake fitting. Reassemble, bleed the air out of the fuel hose and filter, and let the tractor set a bit to bleed any air out of the rest of the system, then start it.

If that does not do the trick it may be necessary to bleed the fitting on the injection pump, but on most Yanmar engines they will start without that additional step.

Also check the fuel shut off valve on the filter, and the O-ring on the bowl. If either of those O-ring seals starts leaking, the filter housing will run out of fuel and the engine starve and shut down.

The other thing to check is the fuel solenoid on the injection pump. If the tractor starts, runs good, then shuts down until it cools, check the temperature of the solenoid as soon as it shuts itself off. If it is too hot to hold, it is likely failing.

Then there is the seat safety switch. If the tractor is operated by a robust operator it is possible for the seat suspension to bend enough that the seat safety switch releases and shuts down the engine when the seat pad gets warm enough from a warm person. This issue is usually a hot weather abrupt stalling issue though.


----------



## whizzer15433 (Jan 22, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Your model tractor has a fuel drain back up under the tank, not too far from the fuel fitting to the hose to the filter. It is necessary to crack that fitting open about once a year to drain sludge out of the bottom of the fuel tank. Once that is complete, disconnect the fuel hose from the filter and blow back through it to dislodge any debris clogging the intake fitting. Reassemble, bleed the air out of the fuel hose and filter, and let the tractor set a bit to bleed any air out of the rest of the system, then start it.
> 
> If that does not do the trick it may be necessary to bleed the fitting on the injection pump, but on most Yanmar engines they will start without that additional step.
> 
> ...





RC Wells said:


> Your model tractor has a fuel drain back up under the tank, not too far from the fuel fitting to the hose to the filter. It is necessary to crack that fitting open about once a year to drain sludge out of the bottom of the fuel tank. Once that is complete, disconnect the fuel hose from the filter and blow back through it to dislodge any debris clogging the intake fitting. Reassemble, bleed the air out of the fuel hose and filter, and let the tractor set a bit to bleed any air out of the rest of the system, then start it.
> 
> If that does not do the trick it may be necessary to bleed the fitting on the injection pump, but on most Yanmar engines they will start without that additional step.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If you google >> "jd 4310 injection pump" Theres a thread on Tractorbynet about the same problem. {runs for 9 seconds}
BUT it sounds like u have "floaters" in the tank.?? instead of an electrical problem.
Good luck.


----------



## whizzer15433 (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks


----------

